# we are on our way



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

HI EVERYONE OUR VISA CAME TODAY WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO K NOW IS WHEN WE COME OUER TO US DO WE HAVE TO GO ONLINE FOR VISAS LIKE WHAT WE DO WHEN WE COME OVER ON HOLIDAY OR DO THE ONES WE NOW HAVE IN OUR PASSPORTS DO I KNOW IT IS PROBALY A STUPID QUESTION BUT I LIKE TO KNOW EVERYTHING IN ADVANCE THANKS FOR ALL YOU HELPlane:


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

patusa said:


> HI EVERYONE OUR VISA CAME TODAY WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO K NOW IS WHEN WE COME OUER TO US DO WE HAVE TO GO ONLINE FOR VISAS LIKE WHAT WE DO WHEN WE COME OVER ON HOLIDAY OR DO THE ONES WE NOW HAVE IN OUR PASSPORTS DO I KNOW IT IS PROBALY A STUPID QUESTION BUT I LIKE TO KNOW EVERYTHING IN ADVANCE THANKS FOR ALL YOU HELPlane:


Hi patusa,

cogratulations on getting your visa, as you know we recently received ours for australia we were informed that we were not to get a tourist visa before we travel as you CANNOT hold two visas at the same time, I am pretty sure it is the same as the US. you wont need to registar onto the visa waiver program as you have perminent residency visas, once again congratulations.

weelee and his better half


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

:clap2:


weelee said:


> Hi patusa,
> 
> cogratulations on getting your visa, as you know we recently received ours for australia we were informed that we were not to get a tourist visa before we travel as you CANNOT hold two visas at the same time, I am pretty sure it is the same as the US. you wont need to registar onto the visa waiver program as you have perminent residency visas, once again congratulations.
> 
> weelee and his better half


:clap2: WELL THANKS FOR YOUR BEST WISHES ALL I CAN SAY IS WE DONE IT YAHOO lane:


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

patusa said:


> :clap2:
> 
> :clap2: WELL THANKS FOR YOUR BEST WISHES ALL I CAN SAY IS WE DONE IT YAHOO lane:


How are you feeling I know for us it was a time for excitement and nerves at the same time, when do you think you will make the move? if you want to PM me we can talk in more detail and not take this off topic

weelee


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> HI EVERYONE OUR VISA CAME TODAY WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO K NOW IS WHEN WE COME OUER TO US DO WE HAVE TO GO ONLINE FOR VISAS LIKE WHAT WE DO WHEN WE COME OVER ON HOLIDAY OR DO THE ONES WE NOW HAVE IN OUR PASSPORTS DO I KNOW IT IS PROBALY A STUPID QUESTION BUT I LIKE TO KNOW EVERYTHING IN ADVANCE THANKS FOR ALL YOU HELPlane:


Okay, you'll need:

* Your passports containing the machine readable visa the embassy has stuck in it.
* The large, sealed envelope the embassy sent you.
* The x-ray you took to the docs

to get into the US. You don't need to fill out an ESTA before you travel like the visitors do.

On the plane, you'll just need to grab and fill out the customs form -- one for the whole family. The dolly with a trolley might try to get you to take an I-94 (white) or I-94W (green) each when she sees your UK passports. ...but you don't need them, and the CBP officer won't want one off you. Sometimes it's easier just to take one though to shut the cabin crew up!

After disembarking, take the visitor's line unless instructed otherwise. Show the kindly CBP officer your passport, large, sealed envelope, x-ray and customs form. He'll send you for secondary processing. There, the guy or guyess will open the envelope (if you peer over the counter you'll now be able to see what's in it!) and type a lot on the computer. He'll tell you he doesn't want your x-ray (but offer it anyway!), fingerprint you, and stamp your passport. You're now a permanent resident alien of the United States of Merry Cans. 

Collect you baggage, go through customs...and job's a good 'un.

On future trips in and out from now on, you just need your passport and green card.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> as you know we recently received ours for australia we were informed that we were not to get a tourist visa before we travel as you CANNOT hold two visas at the same time, I am pretty sure it is the same as the US.


Strangely enough, US immigration won't baulk at you holding more than one visa.

As Pat's visa is an immigrant one, it's a one-shot deal and becomes invalid after its first use.


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Strangely enough, US immigration won't baulk at you holding more than one visa.
> 
> As Pat's visa is an immigrant one, it's a one-shot deal and becomes invalid after its first use.


thats interesting, when we were issued our visa it was in plain bold capital letters that when we travel we were no to get a tourist visa as it would invalidate our PR visa

weelee


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> thats interesting, when we were issued our visa it was in plain bold capital letters that when we travel we were no to get a tourist visa as it would invalidate our PR visa
> 
> weelee


Multiple non-immigrant visas are fine for the US. Let's say you're a journalist from UAE. You can have both an I visa in your passport and a B2. Let's say you're coming to cover a speech in Washington -- you ask for admittance under the I category so you can work here. Next month you've decided to take the family to Disney for a vacation, so you use the B2 one.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Okay, you'll need:
> 
> * Your passports containing the machine readable visa the embassy has stuck in it.
> * The large, sealed envelope the embassy sent you.
> ...


THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP I KNEW YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO ANSWER MY QUESTION I AM SURE THERE WILL A LOT MORE BEFORE WE MOVE TO US lane:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP I KNEW YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO ANSWER MY QUESTION I AM SURE THERE WILL A LOT MORE BEFORE WE MOVE TO US lane:


You're welcome! But please turn the Caps Lock off!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

weelee said:


> thats interesting, when we were issued our visa it was in plain bold capital letters that when we travel we were no to get a tourist visa as it would invalidate our PR visa
> 
> weelee


Two construction sites - Australia and USA.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

patusa said:


> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP I KNEW YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO ANSWER MY QUESTION I AM SURE THERE WILL A LOT MORE BEFORE WE MOVE TO US lane:


Congratulations Pat!
Let us have your questions.

Would you mind not to "scream" in caps? Thank you.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You're welcome! But please turn the Caps Lock off!


ok i will remember that:ranger:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you:>)
What happened to the excitement?


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> Thank you:>)
> What happened to the excitement?


i did not lnow that to write in caps was sreaming at you all my head is buzzing i cant think of questions just now but i am sure there will be more my first thing is sell our house:juggle:


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

twostep said:


> Two construction sites - Australia and USA.


sorry twostep dont understand the statement,

weelee


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

weelee said:


> sorry twostep dont understand the statement,
> 
> weelee


Autralian requirements are irrelevant in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

patusa said:


> i did not lnow that to write in caps was sreaming at you all my head is buzzing i cant think of questions just now but i am sure there will be more my first thing is sell our house:juggle:


Clean out, clean out, repaint, fluff the yard and stage it. Good luck.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

twostep said:


> Clean out, clean out, repaint, fluff the yard and stage it. Good luck.


hi two step we have repainted next step clean out thanks for your good wishes i will keep you informed as to hows it s going


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

twostep said:


> Autralian requirements are irrelevant in the US.


australian requirements might be irrelevant in the US but sharing info in a thread is certainly not irrelevant no matter what country you are going to. As you can see with my answer to fatbrit i found it interesting that it was different for the US.


----------

